# Looking for opinions on button design



## Immortal Game (Feb 27, 2009)

This'll be put on a button.  Like, a pin button.  The transparent part is the part that will be like, the folded part on the edges.

Please tell me now if it sucks, before I spend money making like a hundred of them and end up being too embarrassed to do anything with them.  I like constructive criticism.  I'd like to think that most normal people do.



Spoiler


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 27, 2009)

How big are the pins? This thin black writing is almost impossible to read when it's shrunk down (and black on purple is very hard to read anyway, the contrast's too low).


----------



## Immortal Game (Feb 28, 2009)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> How big are the pins? This thin black writing is almost impossible to read when it's shrunk down (and black on purple is very hard to read anyway, the contrast's too low).


It'll be like, 3.8cm in diameter.

Thanks for the input!


----------

